# Pre-Election and Life Time Score



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, today I managed to pick up something I always wanted ( no it's not a feed bag full of fifties ) but it's nearly as valuable come S.H.T.F if not more so. Through a friend of a friend I met who has a vast amount of connections and friends who also have many friends I was able to pick up two cases of the most feared ammo seemingly available. It had always been a goal to obtain that always seemed to just slipped through my hands. It was always kind of like this legend to me growing up, I had never gotten to even hold it before now. Now even a mere single round of it. 

Today I was able to pick up two cases, yes you read that correctly; two count 'em two cases yes cases ten boxes full of loaded twenty rounds of... Black Talon ammo in 10mm. 

Now of course I had to make sure at least one round functioned, my fiance did as well. No ballistics gel just at a foam target; my archery deer target. I loaded a magazine for my Glock but put the rest away. For the Glock 40 also in 10mm that my fiance likes to keep close around the house we also loaded a magazine for her of it. 

To add to these two cases I have about a thousand rounds of Federal Hi-Power, and around twelve hundred rounds of additional 10mm ammo. What do all of you carry in your E.D.C pistol ?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was offered two boxes of Ranger SXT .45 last week (politically correct Black Talon) but I didn't have the cheddar.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Corbon hollow points. 45 acp 185 grain plus P.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

38 Special +P; Winchester Silvertip.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As of now , .22LR , 380 , and a very good eye .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Whichever hollow point .45ACP I could get a few days before I loaded my mags.

I'm not picky, . . . minimum carry is 17, . . . been known to take a whole bunch more with me.

Somebody told me back in my younger days that "life is precious, . . . ammo is cheap, . . . " and I kinda sorta follow his lead, . . . cause he also said, . . . "shoot twice, . . . ammo's plentiful, . . . ".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nice but you do know there is nothing really special about black talons other than the catchy name and the media hype on them when they came out ,right?
I carry 110 gr jhp in my 357.
and 40 gr jhp in the 2mag.
when i'm roaming the woods it's 12 loaded with a mix of buckshot and slugs unless I feel nasty then it is the double ball ( two .65 caliber lead balls)
my oldest boy carries speer gold dots he likes the 9mm 124gr. around town in his walther p5 and out in the sticks in the berretta 92.
my oldest girl bless her carries 255 lead swchp in a ruger redhawk 45 Long colt -talk about a hand cannon sheesh.


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

I carry around my .45 compact and for good measure my Tokarev 7.62x25. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> nice but you do know there is nothing really special about black talons other than the catchy name and the media hype on them when they came out ,right?


Yes I do, there's truthfully no difference between them, the Ranger SXT and PDX1, it's all the same bullet design and concept besides that black lullabox coating. But you certainly can't argue with the damage those " talons " do, I've seen enough ballistic gel testing to know I don't want to get hit with one, which could be said about any bullet truthfully. But I'm a man who likes proven performance which could be said about many of Peter Pi's creations not to mention many others, but when it all boils down to it, few can do what that Black Talon can do bar none.

Besides that, I missed out on the Black Talon craze, it was before my time, and around me it seems I could not get a box of it in 10mm to save my rear end. I certainly wasn't about to pay 90$ for a box of it, not to mention my father telling about it growing up, all sorted of festered into this full blown addiction of mine to get some of it. To anyone else it is what it is; a box of old 10mm ammo, to me it's much more.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> nice but you do know there is nothing really special about black talons other than the catchy name and the media hype on them when they came out ,right?
> I carry 110 gr jhp in my 357.
> and 40 gr jhp in the 2mag.
> when i'm roaming the woods it's 12 loaded with a mix of buckshot and slugs unless I feel nasty then it is the double ball ( two .65 caliber lead balls)
> ...


Much respect to your oldest daughter ...... otherwise known as a "bad momma".


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> ... my oldest girl bless her carries 255 lead swchp in a ruger redhawk 45 Long colt -talk about a hand cannon sheesh.


Smart girl! There is an old saying; a 9mm might expand but, a 45 doesn't shrink!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I reload the Hornady XTP's for my 10mm's and all pistols. They've killed everything I've shot with them. Very impressive wound channels and expansion with the bullets recovered. I won't buy factory ammo, I don't trust it.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Great score on the ammo.


----------

